# asc medi-cal modifiers



## mad_one80 (Feb 3, 2009)

hi! does anyone know the correct medi-cal modifiers for ASC coding?  we were using the ZM modifier but now being denied....should i be using AG instead?  
we havent had much medi-cal claims....so not very familiar withthe modifiers required from asc coding...plus, im new to asc coding!  any help is appreciated!!


----------



## crmartin (Feb 25, 2009)

*Medi-Cal modifiers*

I haven't coded cases or posted charges that were billed recently from an ASC in California, but I did until last year (7/08). The modifier for an ASC is "ZN", not ZM. Also, we would bill a series of Z-codes that break out the stages of care provided to the patient. Here is an example of how the charges were billed:

69436-ZN-RT
Z7500- exam room
Z7506- operating room
Z7512- recovery room
Z7514- room and board.

The "ZN" will only be assigned to the primary procedure. Also, I would check, but they may also let you bill them for the supply for T-tube.

Each of these lines of service will have a fee that is payable and you should be able to reference this info in the provider manual for billing services from an ASC. You should also be able to locate a fee schedule to be able to set the fee for each line of service. 

Good luck


----------

